# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Los Cabos, Baja

## bajajudy

Just wanted to let everyone know that everything is wonderful here in Los Cabos.

I posted this just to see my avatar.....

----------


## KevinS

I saw a post in this topic, and my first thought was hat I hoped that Jud-eye was still reading the forum, 'cause my last experience in Baja was in '88.

Nice to see that you're still here, and I hope to see you in November.

----------


## GramChop

...and a beautiful avatar it is, judy!!!

----------

